# Santana 28



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anybody here have any knowledge on a Santana 28?
I'm looking to buy my first boat and am looking at a 1977 Santana 28 and a 1977 Cal 27-2. I can't seem to find much info on the Santana? 
Thanks, Bill


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I can't say that I have ever sailed one, but it was designed by Shad Turner, who also designed my boat. They look like similar hulls. There were only about 40 of them built. I will say that I am very impressed with the build quality on my boat, and ther is no reason to believe the 28 would be any different!


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input SchockT I really like the boat but there just isn't much info out there on it. It's nice to hear some input from people familiar with the company/boat


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Schock is a much underrated boatbuilder AFAIAC. they consistently build nice boats for a decent price and have done so continuously since WW II. They are far from the biggest but perhaps that's how they've weathered the storms that put all or most of the other great names under.


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Well i'm going for the Santana 28, survey is this Friday. I'll let you know what happens.
Thanks, Bill


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

WJM said:


> Well i'm going for the Santana 28, survey is this Friday. I'll let you know what happens.
> Thanks, Bill


You must be very excited! I hope the survey goes well!

One of the reasons I chose my Santana was because it was a fairly limited production boat. There are thousands of Catalinas, Cals etc out there, but not so many Santanas>

Just remember, don't be afraid to walk away if the survey digs up something serious! it is easy to get excited about a boat and overlook or downplay something you shouldn't!

Be sure to post more pics if you get the boat. I would like to see what her interior looks like compared to mine!


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a Santana 30 and its a GREAT boat. Build quality is very good. Very capable and solid boat. The 28 is just a tad bit smaller version. I have heard they are very good in the windy and choppy waters of the SF Bay. If the survey is good, go for it! If not look at a few Santana 30s...Made about 130 of them...Still see them come up for sale regularly...although prices seem to have doubled in the last year...not sure why...


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

There's an article in the most recent issue of Good Old Boat on a 27


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

NewportNewbie said:


> I have a Santana 30 and its a GREAT boat. Build quality is very good. Very capable and solid boat. The 28 is just a tad bit smaller version. I have heard they are very good in the windy and choppy waters of the SF Bay. If the survey is good, go for it! If not look at a few Santana 30s...Made about 130 of them...Still see them come up for sale regularly...although prices seem to have doubled in the last year...not sure why...


Looking at photos of the 28 the big difference from the 30 is in the stern quarter and transom. The 28 doesn't have the IOR pinched stern, it is a more traditional shape. This will likely make the 28 a bit better behaved off the wind with following seas. It should be a good sailer.
As for the prices of Santana 30s doubling in price, I hadn't really noticed that. Every one that I see on the market is priced similar to what I paid 9 years ago.


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Feeling a bit concerned as to what the bottom condition will be as the owner says he hasn't had the bottom painted in 8 years! Probably hasn't replaced the anodes either? He does have the bottom cleaned monthly for what that's worth?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

It probably isn't a problem, but you should definitely have the boat hauled out of the water for the survey to be sure. How much work it will be to clean up the bottom depends on how much growth it has, and what kind of anti-fouling paint was used in the past. If he truly cleaned the bottom regularly there shouldn't be much growth. If it has a lot of barnacles it will be a lot of work to clean up. If there are many layers of old bottom paint you may consider sanding it down before re painting. If he used ablative paints in the past it won't be a problem because they come off over time, so there is likely not much left. 

The missing zinc depends on the quality of the power on the docks where the boat is moored. The issue is electrolysis, and it could have eaten away at the prop and prop shaft. You will know right away when the boat comes out. Worst case scenario is that you will need a new prop and or shaft.

Your surveyor should be able to point you in the right direction.
You may want to consider planning to do the bottom while it is out of the water, assuming you buy it of course. That will save you paying for another haul out after you buy it.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

SchockT said:


> Looking at photos of the 28 the big difference from the 30 is in the stern quarter and transom. The 28 doesn't have the IOR pinched stern, it is a more traditional shape. This will likely make the 28 a bit better behaved off the wind with following seas. It should be a good sailer.
> As for the prices of Santana 30s doubling in price, I hadn't really noticed that. Every one that I see on the market is priced similar to what I paid 9 years ago.


I got mine for 7k. They were going for 10k. All the ones I see now are 20k. That's what I mean by price going up. That's all asking prices oaf course.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

NewportNewbie said:


> I got mine for 7k. They were going for 10k. All the ones I see now are 20k. That's what I mean by price going up. That's all asking prices oaf course.


Yeah anyone hoping to get 20k for a Santana 30 is dreaming! It is definitely a buyers market! You got a pretty good deal on your boat. I fully expect I will end up practically giving my boat away when the time comes to upgrade, and it is in very good condition!


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Having it hauled out tomorrow morning. I'll keep you posted, wish me luck.


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Bought the boat it needs a little TLC: bottom paint, thru hulls, seacocks, etc. Here's some pics.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! She looks great! Keep us posted . . .


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Congrats! It looks like you've got a ton of headroom. It's funny the boat looks so different from mine with that raised cabin, but so similar in other ways. Your headliner looks in good shape, which is nice. A lot of boats I have seen the headliner has been ruined. I love how Schock was generous with the teak. Your v-birth is the same as mine; a bit of a climb, but the storage underneath is great! If you take the cushions off, the boards hinge up to make a "swamp" area for racing, and the s/s rails serve to keep sails contained. The chainplates are exactly the same as on the 30 as well.

I bet you can't wait to get out sailing!


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, she does have great headroom and I really like the layout, feels very spacious and the sleeping berths are quite generous. She needs some TLC ie. bottom paint, thru hulls , seacocks, fuel lines , exhaust hose etc but procured her for $3500. so I can invest a little bit to get her ship shape. And yes can't wait to get out sailing!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That's a lot of boat for $3500.... Well done!


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Making progress, bottoms painted, thru hulls and seacocks replaced also used poli glow on hull to brighten her up a bit and replaced old Signet knot meter and depth sounder with a Raymarine ST40 BiData.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looking good! Suggest you NOT use poliglow on deck - on the hull is fine but you'll find it picking up body oils and quickly discolouring on coamings and seat backs etc...

We use poliglow on the topsides, but 3M cleaner/wax on deck.


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmmm good to know Faster, I hadn't heard that about Poli Glow.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I can tell you that Poliglow works if Fasters boat is an example - his ~ 30 year old gelcoat looks near new.


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Pulled one of the winches off the mast today to inspect corrosion between winch base and mast. It's not corroded through but it looks like it's bad enough that I may have to have some plates welded on to strengthen mast and have decent winch mounts?


----------



## pknopf (Dec 3, 2012)

WJM, I'm also looking at a Santana 28 lying in Puerto Vallarta. I'd be interested in hearing about anything else you have learned.


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi pknopf I'm very happy with my Santana, for the price point she's well made, fast and points well. I really like the spaciousness of the cabin layout as well. I believe there are at least two different models of the 28: the one I have and another that seems to be predominately sold in the Australian market? They have very different layouts below deck. I've pretty much had to do all the normal maintenance things that a 35 year old boat needs ie. through hulls, seacocks, rigging, re-bedding chainplates, etc still not done. Working on wiring and idiot lights right now(oil pressure, temp & chrg).
Good Luck in your quest.
Bill


----------



## pknopf (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, Bill. I looked at the boat in PV and really liked it, but the timing of the deal didn't work out for me. Best of luck to you sailing yours.

Pete


----------



## Hanmo Gao (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi there
I am looking at a Santana 28 no at Bay area. How long did the diesel engine gonna last to you opinion. thanks


----------



## WJM (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,
Really don't know, to many variables ie. maintenance, hours etc. Mines still running strong but I tend to go easy on it, being it's almost 40 years old with raw water cooling! If it's got the original Volvo Md5a parts are very expensive and can be hard to find.
Great boat though, fast and points well.

Bill


----------



## SchockSantana28 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Bill, I bought this exact boat a few weeks ago. She's got a new Volvo engine/trans, rigging, chain-plates, and is still going strong. Keeping her at Channel Islands for now. -steve


----------

